# Carob Powder -good or bad?



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

I notice that a lot of "healthy" dessert recipes call for carob. Anyone have any info on it? Is it good, bad, or in between? I've heard that carob chips contain hydroginated oil, but its not in the powder. Thats about all I know.

BTW, I tried a great recipe this week for something called Snicker Snackers that my DD thought were wonderful -sesame seeds, almonds, peanut butter, etc. and carob powder. If carob turns out to be a good thing I will post it for anyone who would like it.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

It's got a good bit of calcium. It also gets the thumbs up from Cynthia Lair, nutritionist and author of "Feeding the Whole Family". Also, it is a good way of avoiding the caffeine in chocolate. I like carob - please post that recipe!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

its a healthy alternative to chocolate with caffeine and since its naturally sweet and tastes good it doesnt have all the added sugar....

I second the posting of the recipe i would love to give it a try....


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

I gotta say that I hate carob and find it a miserable substitute for good chocolate. But for those who like it - more power to you!









(off to get the chocolate souffles from the oven, now...







)


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I third the posting of your recipe


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I have never really seen the point of carob as a chocolate substitute, myself. Unless you're allergic to chocolate. Chocolate isn't unhealthy. In fact, researchers have found it has lots and lots of antioxidants (of course, you have to eat a lot of it to get the maximum benefit, and the darker the better). Certainly if you eat molten chocolate cakes with chocolate ice cream and chocolate syrup with your hot cocoa every night you're going to get fat and your teeth will fall out, but if you eat chocolate in moderation there's nothing wrong with it.

But hey, there's nothing wrong with carob per se - if you like it for what it is, then more power to you.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Most ppl eat carob becuz it has no caffeine and it doesnt affect your blood sugar level so diabetics eat it too..and ppl with allergies to chocolate....

i personally dont want my lovely dd who is 5 eating lots of caffeine but she does get chocolate too.. obviously both in moderation... if she had tons of chocolate all the time i would go insane...









i know the carob i buy from our local store has a slight mocha coffee flavor to it.... so it tastes good to me and dd...


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm glad to hear the positive feedback. The recipe was quite a hit around here! They are also incredibly quick and easy to make. Here's the recipe:

*Snicker Snackers*
Instant healthy treats, no baking.

½ cup sunflower seeds
½ cup sesame seeds
1/3-1/2 cup honey
½ cup nut butter
½ cup unsweetened carob powder
¼ cup wheat germ or oat bran
¼ cup sweetened coconut

Insert the metal blade into the bottom of your food processor and add the ingredients one at a time and blend until the mixture forms a ball. Pinch off small amounts and form into bite-sized balls. For a special effect, roll balls in extra sesame seeds or coconut. If your family hasn't eaten them all already, place in
an airtight container and refrigerate.

There are so many variations you can make on this recipe. When you are out of one of the ingredients, create your own special mixture. Ground pumpkin seeds, raisins, almonds, cashews, finely chopped dates, a drop of vanilla or a pinch of cinnamon will give these treats a new twist. Choose seeds ands nuts that are
raw, unsalted and not roasted.

From the Kitchen of Leona at Nature's Fare April 2001
Copied and pasted from www.naturesfare.com


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks for the recipe! I hope to try it, soon.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i hate, hate, hate when people call carob a 'substitute' for chocolate (which i agree, neither needs nor has one.) i love chocolate, but carob is very nice in its own right (if one isn't trying to pretend it's something that it's not.) we had a field trip to the el molino mills when i was a little girl, and i can still remember the smell of fresh ground carob... ummmmm. (and of course, the trees everywhere in socal messing up the steet <g>)

i have a recipe somewhere for carob balls, made with carob molasses too (found in arabic mkts), if i can find it- give me some time and i will try.

suse


----------



## mammastar (Nov 5, 2002)

I was brought up on carob treats in the 70s -- and I'm thrilled never to have to eat carob again! Just not satisfying, IMO. Incidentally, I'm now a major chocoholic - not sure if it's connected to childhood deprivation via carob, though...


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

Certainly if you eat molten chocolate cakes with chocolate ice cream and chocolate syrup with your hot cocoa every night you're going to get fat and your teeth will fall out, but if you eat chocolate in moderation there's nothing wrong with it.

Drat. I must develop a new plan now.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

:LOL Yep, if you just run a little farther and a little faster every day you can stick to the all-chocolate-all-the-time diet.


----------

